# REW to FBQ filter settings



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello, me again.

Don't have a MIDI cable yet so I'm setting the filters of my FBQ1000 manually. I've set REW for a DSP1124P as it seems close to the FBQ1000 for the controls and configuration.

The question I have concerns the bandwidth parameter. In REW I have a PA type filter with BW/60 = 7.
Is the value of 7 the value I have to set in the FBQ filter bandwidth?

The default value of all the FBQ filters are 60. I'm not clear what this BW/60 means.

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The FBQ1000/DSP1124P express bandwidth in sixtieths of an octave, the figure REW shows is the figure to enter in the FBQ.


----------



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. Thanks very much.


----------



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

I received my USB/Midi cable today but unable to load the filter settings.
The driver installed automatically when the cable was connected. No CD needed.
REW displays the device on the comms panel and when the Send filters command is executed, the transmit light on the USB/MIDI adapter flashes but the FBQ shows no signs of receiving data and the filters are not loaded.

- The PC is a Dell laptop running XP pro SP3.
- The FBQ1000 MIDI comms was set up correctly as per the instructions for a DSP1124P in the REW help documentation.
- The cable OUT plug is connected to the midi IN socket on the FBQ1000
- I tried both options in the midi comms panel of REW.
- The FBQ In/Out LED doesn't flicker.

I know that I've only got a few filters that I can input manually, but I'd really like to have the MIDI interface working.

Thanks.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like a lack of familiarity with the gear in use .

Best to reread the Midi setup instructions as written in the * FBQ1000 Operators Manual * 

The FBQ1000 instructions for Midi use, _*might*_ be slightly different than those of the 1124 ( especially getting the device to receive midi commands via "Omni-Mode" ) .

:sn:


----------



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

EarlK said:


> Sounds like a lack of familiarity with the gear in use .
> 
> Best to reread the Midi setup instructions as written in the * FBQ1000 Operators Manual *
> 
> ...


I had already read the Midi setup instructions for the FBQ1000 and compared them to the 1124. http://www.behringer.com/assets/DSP1124P_P0124_M_EN.pdf

They are exactly the same.
The omni mode setting has no effet.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

bob755 said:


> I had already read the Midi setup instructions for the FBQ1000 and compared them to the 1124. http://www.behringer.com/assets/DSP1124P_P0124_M_EN.pdf
> 
> They are exactly the same.
> The omni mode setting has no effet.



Bummer .

That means you're now going to have to learn how trouble shoot your midi setup ( & this is the wrong forum to really help you properly with that ) .

( That said ) you have either ;

(i) A bad midi cable .
(ii) A bad FBQ1000 ( front-end ) .
(iii) A bad, brand "new" midi-USb adapter .
(iv) Or you have not configured the front end of REW to properly output midi ( though your recent comments would suggest other-wise since you had some "lights" flashing on the adapter ) .

- Typically people who use midi on a regular basis have their own own tricks to troubleshoot their setup .
- I guess now you'll need to create your own trouble-shooting setup . You can start by looking for a free bit of software called a  *midi checker .*

Pick a checker that seems to fit the situation under test ( ie; you want to check the midi output from your computer to the FBQ ) . 
Using the checker will allow you to take REW out of the equation & directly test the sending of a midi note to your device ( from this "checker" software ) through your cable .

Good Luck !

:sn:


----------



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I suspect the midi adapter/cable. It's a cheap 'noname" thing that cost me 8€.
Just by curiosity, I tried on a Windows 7 system and same problem except that the devices in the REW Comms window are not the same.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not to be a wet blanket, but by this time you could have simply entered the info into the FBQ manually. Piece of cake, since REW tells you exactly what the parameters are... :hide:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not to be a wet blanket, but by this time you could have simply entered the info into the FBQ manually. Piece of cake, since REW tells you exactly what the parameters are... :hide:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yep that's exactly what I did do. Just that I like to know why things that should work don't.:dontknow:
One must admit that having the midi interface makes testing different configurations easy.


----------

